# WESTERN REEFS



## Basser57 (Nov 23, 2017)

Been a great 3 days catching Eyes. A few jigging on locust with purple hair working the best. Trolling near A can worked well. Pulled Bandits with 70 - 90 back being the best. Bright colors were effective. Speeds 1.5 - 2.0. One fish Ohio. Only 1 girl with eggs.


----------



## Cavdoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Got out Tuesday and Wednesday. Tuesday was a zero and everyone I talked to said same. Got our fish Wed. with a lot of work. Jigging. Only one of the girls we caught had eggs, the boys had reduced "production", so looks that spawn is waning, which is real early for the reefs. Same theory posed by locals who go daily. Fished A can, Turtle and Maumee. Best of luck to all on the water


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I fished wend jigging outside shooting range on head boat 11 people 43 walleyes was slow bite


----------



## bigwalleye (Jun 21, 2006)

I’ll be out there again this weekend starting tonight Fri Apr 16 jiggin for anyone wishing to network. My phone kinda sucks doesn’t connect to this site well while on the water and reception gets spotty on outer reefs so PM and we can text. Will start a weekend jiggin thread if no on else does first. Good luck everyone looks like a beautiful mid April weekend.


----------



## 444fish (Jul 7, 2017)

Yes, we will be out Sat and Sun jigging reefs. 614-905-6920. Please put me on your list

Fritz

Sumthin Ketchy II

VHF always on scan


----------



## BigBwanaD (Jan 2, 2011)

Final rigging today for shake down cruise this weekend. Hope to be there Sat and Sunday. 419-707-7318. Please add me also.

Darrell


----------



## Beagler410 (Mar 21, 2020)

I'll be out of Fenwick Saturday and either Fenwick or the islands Sunday. Most likely start trolling, but may jig later.

Brian 814-873-0634


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I’m getting ready to head up. Might try and fish tonight but will be out tomorrow and Sunday. Brian- 513-238-7159


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

Heading out of WW tomorrow morning. Taking the jigging and trolling stuff and gonna see what they wanna eat. For the group chat- 937-707-8020 (Austin)


----------



## Myles77 (Jan 8, 2021)

Be out tomorrow and Sunday either jigging or trolling! 5748063000 (myles)


----------



## wormwasher00 (Apr 25, 2013)

I'll be out of Fenwicks Sat-Mon. Please add me to the group text. Vern 937-419-9624


----------



## bigeyehunter (Apr 28, 2007)

Add me to the list. Be out of WW. Starting with the jigs then trolling
248-379-1539


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Please add me to the text group. We are headed out of wild wings and headed west Saturday morning in 16-20’ water.


----------



## WillyDub (Aug 26, 2009)

I'll be up! 330-858-5105 feel free to reach out!


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Fishing in 16’ in front of turtle. Got 8 nice ones all on purple with green streak tipped with minnow.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Got our three man limits. Had to move around to get them. If we were fishing tomorrow I’d start in front if crane creek in about 13’ of water. Purple with a green streak caught all our fish but one. I’d start fishing around 6. Bite slowed down around 8. After the sun came up we had to move to 18-20’ of water.


----------



## bigwalleye (Jun 21, 2006)

We got 15 before the wind died. Best for us was purple or green no minnow and in the deeper water 19/20 feet away from the heavy traffic. Lotta short drifts and we’d get one as soon as we’d settle down for a new drift. We joked as soon as we netted it, time to move!

May try an evening CnR trip. And follow the advice to head west and try the skinny along that way.


----------



## Eye Tracker (May 15, 2008)

Please add me to the list 937-210-1392. I will heading out of Turtle Creek in the morning.


----------



## bigwalleye (Jun 21, 2006)

Fished this evening west of Turtle. Picked 1 eye in 12 fow but we found Lotsa sheep inside about 18fow. Dirtier and warmer water to the west out to about 18 feet. Picked about 8/9 eyes most 19-20 fow which was cleaner and maybe a degree cooler. Too many sheep to count! Good luck on Sunday. I’ll be out there somewhere on the deeper side to start. John Deere green was best color this evening with black working too.


----------



## bigwalleye (Jun 21, 2006)

Sunday Apr 18 wrap up for bigwalleye, mrs bw and bw crew.
Left 630am Sun and headed past the inside packs to cold, clear 18-20fow thinking we’d find fish where left em last night. Nada. Picked 1 here 1 there and went looking inside for that warmer water. Got sucked into the siren song of the throngs of boats up by the beach near Crane. First drift in 14fow produced 5/6 smaller eyes and about 50 sheeps and some choice words for a few boats blowing the drift. Finally decided to bust outta there and head back for deeper water and away from the pack. Picked 1 right away in 18’ and made one more move trying to evade the rain a little. Managed to land on some nicer fish and fewer sheeps. Pulled fish thru the rain shower on Venom bright green 5/8oz jigs and a generic 5/8oz black jig I used on/off all weekend. Steady pick of nice eyes thru rain then 3/4 casts in a row on the black jig when the sun came out. Made a timely first count of 18 fish for 3 of us and I shook off #21 a couple mins later. Headed for the dock at 1245 feeling good about busting outta that inshore pack when we did. I have a difficult time following the crowd. All in all - besides a few raindrops today - it was a great weekend meeting almost 60 eyes in person and more sheep than people. Also, Thanks for the text reports. See ya next weekend. -bw


----------



## Basser57 (Nov 23, 2017)

3 of us did well jigging 16 - 20 feet on crane today. It was better early and no pattern. some on blades and some on hair with a variety of colors


----------



## Basser57 (Nov 23, 2017)

The males are still on the reefs. Had to get them early today.


----------



## Basser57 (Nov 23, 2017)

Could not get the jig bite to go today. The trolling bite was quick at C can. 1 fish Ohio. Various colors and leads.


----------

